# Out to pasture?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I could start to feel it at about 51. I just turned 58.
Fortunately I had been on the contracting side for quite some time and had enough of a stable client base to just work part time and make decent money.
I started hiring on people to replace me in the field when I was about 54 due to cervical spine issues. 
My days now are just pimping work for the guys, hustling materials when needed, quite a bit of design and estimating work.
I'll cover an emergency call or help out, sweep the floor, etc. but that's about it for me.
I do have an older guy my age that is almost as beat up. Knee and back issues.
He's been with me for a while and we have known eachother/ worked together since about 96.
I know his limits and make sure to respect that. In exchange, he will go anywhere and do just about anything at the drop of a hat.

Your situation being as young as you are, with a family and a degenerative disease would make you a good candidate to make a career change.
For me, I would hands down choose to work inside and then outside sales for a supply house. 
I the mean time, find out if you have any access to long term and short term disability insurance. I bought a policy when I was in my 30s. And it paid all of my bills for about 6 months when I was recovering from a surgery.
We also have a disability retirement in our local as a last resort. Plenty of guys have used it to get by.
Our work is very nice when you have a good back, good knees and decent eyesight.
Bottom line in my opinion, you need to get out of the field while you are still young enough to start another career.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think you definitely got dealt one bad card but the whole hand maybe not so bad. 

By all means see what disability benefits you're eligible for, not only for the money but for help with placement, retraining, etc. I know SO MANY people with NOTHING wrong with them milking the system that it pisses me off when someone with a legitimate issue doesn't get the benefits they have coming to them. 

In my opinion, making a change at 40 isn't really difficult to do, What's difficult is finding someone that's willing to work with you, and it can be difficult to adjust to the financial setback where it may take some time to get back to what you were making or close to it. 

The good news is in my opinion you're timing is right, like you ran out of gas a mile from the gas station instead of in bum**** nowhere death valley. The economy is booming, everyone's hiring, investing in big projects, etc. People are looking for people and demand motivates them to be flexible. 

Just one example, I have a customer that's a GC doing maybe $25m / year up til 2016, 2017 they were up a nice bump and 2018 they are on track to be way over 2017. (I hear this same kind of thing all over the place.) They have been working with the same estimator for 15 years, he was over 50 when he started and looking to retire. He's busy and needs to train an assistant just to keep up. His bonuses are going to be big and probably going to motivate him to stay a couple more years then he'll be a MFing GHOST man, you'll see a trail of dust behind him on his way to Florida  The owner is smart enough to know that now's the time to pay for someone to learn under him. 

Those GC companies will also hire just about anyone with any construction experience as a project manager now. The entry level PMs don't make much, the senior ones don't make a fortune but OK, but right now they're doing better with the demand. If you are good with submittals, Gantt charts, RFIs, all that jazz, and especially if you have the OSHA certs (aka you sat through the classes on line) there are good jobs in the trailer, I doubt you'll make big bucks off the bat but you'll do OK. 

My manufacturing customers are hiring like crazy, a lot of the maintenance people are also older and short timers and smart owners are looking to get some talent in for maintenance, you'd be an ideal candidate for a lot of those jobs. If you can handle 20 hours a week of construction, you can handle the physical demands of most maintenance jobs. 

PLCs - well, be perfectly honest with you, that's a great one if it works out but far more people think it will work out for them than it actually works out for. Theres just a zillion people that take a few thousand dollars worth of classes from Rockwell and it goes nowhere. It's just hard to get into from what I see. I'd say a move from construction to maintenance to PLCs is more likely than going straight from construction to PLCs. 

Sales is always, always an option. Do you know a lot of people who would buy from you? 

Government is always an option too. You have any friends in city hall, county hall, or etc., you do remember, those who can't do, teach, those who can't do or teach, inspect. 

Good luck to you any way, it ain't over as long as you have some cards to play and at 41 and not quite able to do the hardest labor, you still have plenty of cards to play.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That really sucks.

I have actually spent more time in the sales end of this trade than contracting. Working for a supply house or manufacturer is a viable career and you're young. The difficulty is that you're starting a new career path and will likely begin at entry level. I got lucky. Two years after leaving the trade, I landed a job with a manufacturer with excellent salary, bonus, car and access to the company airplane. After that, I launched my own sales business. It was good but, in hindsight, I should have kept the job.

I think education is important. I spent a year taking night classes in marketing and sales at the university before taking the leap. If nothing else, it looks good on a resume.

Good luck to you. You sound like a good dude.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Become a municipal inspector. Seen it many (100's) times. 
Probably a lower salary to start but with full benefits.
Plenty of room for advancement if you stay around and excel.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Look into becoming a teacher at the local apprenticeship school. 

Around here, both Union and non are always looking for teachers. 

Pay isn't great but not bad.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what's the name of the auto immune disease that you have?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

rheumatoid arthritis and psoriatic arthritus come to mind and both can occur as a early as the age of 25-30 years of age.
its not uncommon to be diagnosed with it at 40
keeping active and using paraffin bath (heat therapy)like this one helps a lot.
https://www.amazon.com/Therabath-Professional-Thermotherapy-Paraffin-Bath/dp/B0047RWN3E/ref=sr_1_3_s_it/135-2920582-9952762?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1531924359&sr=1-3&refinements=p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin%3A4333346011&th=1


dip hands or foot into wax about 5 times (letting wax harden between dips)
it holds heat in for a while peel off the wax when cool and reuse it

on an added note suppliers and manufacturers are always looking for knowledgeable people to consult with on design and feature development
as an electrician you have valuable info they can use to better their product
and as we know a better quality product will be more preferable to electricians like us


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

tjb said:


> This might not be the correct place to post this, but anyway ...
> 
> I’m looking for advice and experience from folks who’ve watched their body slowly deteriorate towards the point where they can’t keep up any more, to the point where they’ve questioned whether they need to stop or not.
> 
> ...













Works Miracles


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I Know exactly what you are going through...The RA hit me at the same age 42. Knocked my **** into the dirt and I had to take the disability road. I have been struggling with the pain for past 9 years. I have been going crazy trying to keep myself busy. It's really hard to find a company(EC) willing to work with a person who is disabled. Keep your head up and check all the avenues for the help that is needed.



tjb said:


> This might not be the correct place to post this, but anyway ...
> 
> I’m looking for advice and experience from folks who’ve watched their body slowly deteriorate towards the point where they can’t keep up any more, to the point where they’ve questioned whether they need to stop or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10920191

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21683763

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28885454


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Some very helpful, excellent and well thought out response here. I haven’t read them all yet. But I am very thankful to you all for your help.

Discouragement really overwhelms me, but there is generally a constant low level of it. Especially when I come home too tired and sore to play with my boy.

I know a lot of electricians “retire“ at hospitals. I have done a lot of hospital work. Does anybody know what the pay is like and benefits, relative to our union electrician? I’m sure it’s different everywhere.

Again, very grateful for everybody’s thoughts. Even knowing that there are options is a big help.




flyboy said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what’s the name of the auto immune disease that you have?



It’s rheumatoid arthritis, what Glenn Frey of the Eagles died of, although I am on one medication that is usually used for psoriatic arthritis, but it helps with the fatigue a fair amount. That, plus 3 prescription painkillers. Hooray!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

tjb said:


> Some very helpful, excellent and well thought out response here. I haven’t read them all yet. But I am very thankful to you all for your help.
> 
> Discouragement really overwhelms me, but there is generally a constant low level of it. Especially when I come home too tired and sore to play with my boy.
> 
> ...


then the wax bath will be a great help to you and the good thing is you can use it as often as you want.
after the initial melt set the temperature at or just above warm.
also even though you can use regular paraffin you should get the therapeutic wax (it contains glycerin and lanolin so its good for the skin).


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

*Don't give up yet...*

1rst, keep complaining to your doctor. A nurse once told me this, which dove tails with, "squeaky wheel gets the oil".
2nd, cost; "I don't care what it cost, runs some more test and I'll pay for it. Be prepared by bringing your check book, since insurance only does so much.
3rd, Get a 2nd opinion, even if your current GP is good or has good reviews, or you trust him. A second set of eyes is always better than one.
4th item in this list. Go to a specialist and in this case that would be a _Rheumatologist_, which I needed about 20 years sooner.


Here's what I have;
1. _Psoriasis_ which was diagnosed while at boot camp, which resulted in a medical discharge. I hate not being allowed to finish something.
2. _Iritis_ which first appeared after I did some welding. At first I was treated for pink eye, with zero results. Next I went to an _Opthamologist_ (which should have been my first stop) and received my diagnoses before being too late.
3. _Ankylosing Spondylitis_ aka "stiffneck" came about after repeated doctor visits with a general practitioner that went no where. Not his fault, there's only so much one person can know. Went to an alternative pain relief clinic. Found this while listing to Dr. Michael Savage radio show back in 2005. There, after some alternative physical therapy and chiropractic adjustment, these people referred me to a _Rheumatologist_, someone I should have seen some 20 years before, but just didn't know.
4. Crohn which is something I always had, but never got checked out. Long story, leave it at that.


No cure... but there is treatment that works really good. It's called *REMICADE*. I get it as an infusion (chemo therapy) once every 8 weeks. Been using it now for 13 years and it allows me to work, for the most part and do other things. Got rid of every single other prescription for good. Yes there's lots of compromising here, one of the reasons I've stayed with my current employer. The work is not the problem, since starting chemo, It's the people. For me to start out new somewhere else, is just not practical. 

As far as the cost goes, you can thank the "Affordable Health Care Act of 2009" which raised it from $2,300.oo every 8-weeks to over $13,000.oo every 8-weeks. My out of cost per year is anywhere from as little as $800.oo to as much as over $6,000.oo per year. Don't ask me why the difference, don't know myself. So for now, I'm stuck with working for the Cit-ay of St. ZLouis and the Cit-ay is stuck with me and I'm still riding my motorcycle :thumbsup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

stiffneck said:


> Don't ask me why the difference, don't know myself. :thumbsup:


its to line the pockets of the insurance industries stockholders thats what!.
i bet if someone could search it out they would find out most of the lawmakers who voted this act in probably own stock in the insurance companies, and i'll bet obumma and killerbee do as well


gee if i remember correctly insider trading was illegal!:vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Become a municipal inspector. Seen it many (100's) times.
> Probably a lower salary to start but with full benefits.
> Plenty of room for advancement if you stay around and excel.


Around here municipal inspectors are failed electricians or old retired electricians who haven't touched a code book in years and mostly make up "code" rules as they go along. They are a statewide joke and pretty much all electricians and EC's I know universally despise them.

I would pursue the many other options mentioned in this thread before I would even consider becoming an inspector.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> Around here municipal inspectors are failed electricians or old retired electricians who haven't touched a code book in years and mostly make up "code" rules as they go along. They are a statewide joke and pretty much all electricians and EC's I know universally despise them.
> 
> I would pursue the many other options mentioned in this thread before I would even consider becoming an inspector.


An IRS auditor job would be better.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MTW said:


> Around here municipal inspectors are failed electricians or old retired electricians who haven't touched a code book in years and mostly make up "code" rules as they go along. They are a statewide joke and pretty much all electricians and EC's I know universally despise them.
> 
> I would pursue the many other options mentioned in this thread before I would even consider becoming an inspector.


Now, Now, he could be one of the few, the proud, the...Mar-ooops.
Wrong commercial.

Anyway, he could be different and therefore asked for by name.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

gnuuser said:


> its to line the pockets of the insurance industries stockholders thats what!.
> i bet if someone could search it out they would find out most of the lawmakers who voted this act in probably own stock in the insurance companies, and i'll bet obumma and killerbee do as well
> 
> 
> gee if i remember correctly insider trading was illegal!:vs_laugh:



This is one that the Federal Government profited from the most. A hand full of medications (certainly not all) received a 45% tax on them in 2010. Then, some additional single digit % increases there after. Now it was the Insurance Exc. and Pharmaceutical Exc who helped update Hillary Care (1994) to the modern Obama Care (2009). Most of our modern day legislators don't actual know how to write.
The Employers are the ones who lost the most. My chemo, with no other expense, cost my employer over $80,000.oo dollars a year, just to have me as an employee. That's outrageous and should concern everyone. My total health cost to my employer is at least $100,000.oo dollars a year. Why should every US citizen be concerned? Because, in a moments notice, YOU COULD BE NEXT. Whether it's Cancer, Gout, Diabetes, MS, Arthritis like I've got or something else. At the same time, people who come over from Syria go right on Medicaid and pay nothing. So Obama care (Hillary care) is more about taking from U, the producer and giving it to the NON producer. NOT including those who worked for years and suddenly can't work any more. Medicaid/Medicare was suppose to be for those people, which will include me at some point. Way to many free loaders, foreign and domestic are destroying the system.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

@pjholguin I’m so sorry to hear about your RA. How has it affected your family? I think that being unable to play with my son all the time may actually be worse than the pain. 

To another response, about wax, I’ll try it. I try everything. When I’m at liberty to sit, it’s usually after work, and by that point in the day it’s almost more the fatigue and body aches. 
@Mac I’ve been looking into cbd oil a little bit. My rheumatologist won’t recommend it and I’m not positive if it’s legal in my state. I refuse to smoke anything, and having been a heavy drinker in my thirties I also want nothing to do with things that alter my state of mind. But a pure pain killing pill I’d try. 

Right now I’m dealing with severe neck pain and Charlie horse (8-9/10 on a pain scale). Which is new pain. My lower back started to go last year. Getting x-rays tomorrow. Terrified that it’s disc degeneration rather than just a pull or random muscle injury. 

Sorry for the rambling post, but I feel your great responses deserve a reply. 

I’ll need to investigate a lot of the suggestions many of you have made. And, again, I’m encouraged by you all.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

@stiffneck I’m on Otezla which is ostensibly a psoriatic arthritis medicine that has been shown to help some RA sufferers. It helps me a great deal with diffuse body aches and malaise as well as the fatigue. 

But I’d love to start trying out the MANY biologicals and DMARDs. The trick is finding one my immune system will respond to. Which can be a lengthy process. 

How is your pain and fatigue level on a daily basis?


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

It varies, pain not to high in recent months, but the fatigue is killing me. It's a fight, sometimes by the minute. Off work today and Monday  for a track event this weekend. Not sure how much I'll get to do. At some point, I'll have to give this up too


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

mine is diabetes, heart disease, and RA
the RA is not too bad as i try to keep active and use the wax bath religiously.
the diabetes is controlled so far by the metformin, and we are still in the process of determining the extent of my heart damage and whether i will need an icd or pacemaker.

the most irritating thing is i want to be a lot more active but the meds i take to try to regulate my heart make me feel weak (both alpha and beta blocker) and cause me to tire very quickly.

the doc took away the simvast and put me on crestor (said he gets better results without the leg pain issue)

so i tend to be in a foul mood most of the time!:vs_whistle:
(but i keep it out of the forum)

on a bright note the cardiologist did say i could have 1 beer a day but need to stick to decaf coffee:vs_laugh:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

For (I hesitate to say this) you older guys, I have started to get a kind of burning sensation in one of my finger joints, arthritis or something else? Usually after a bunch of splices, kinda comes and goes.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> For (I hesitate to say this) you older guys, I have started to get a kind of burning sensation in one of my finger joints, arthritis or something else? Usually after a bunch of splices, kinda comes and goes.


tendinitis and or repetitive stress syndrome,

with arthritis its stiff and painful joint especially when weather is changing for the worse. 
gout on the other hand feels like ground up glass under the skin.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> For (I hesitate to say this) you older guys, I have started to get a kind of burning sensation in one of my finger joints, arthritis or something else? Usually after a bunch of splices, kinda comes and goes.


My Dr. Prescribed Diclofenac Sodium Topical Gel, 1%.
It works very well on joints close to the surface, especially tendinitis.

One of my guys had terrible knee problems, got hold of a tube of that stuff and it changed his life. He won't shuddup about it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> tendinitis and or repetitive stress syndrome,
> with arthritis its stiff and painful joint especially when weather is changing for the worse.
> *gout on the other hand feels like ground up glass under the skin.*



Don't forget the swelling as well.

I suffered on and off with acute gout for several years. I was given a shot once, that was called Toradol. I got the shot after work and was like brand new by morning.
I now take allpurinol daily. It keeps your uric acid in check. I have not had a gout flair up in a couple years now.
Gout is one bad MoFo. Bad!!!!!




Southeast Power said:


> My Dr. Prescribed Diclofenac Sodium Topical Gel, 1%.
> It works very well on joints close to the surface, especially tendinitis.
> One of my guys had terrible knee problems, got hold of a tube of that stuff and it changed his life. He won't shuddup about it.



When I was in Pain Mgmt, they tried to push a topical cream on me.
My insurance would not cover it so I said no.
One day a get a 6oz sample of this topical joint pain cream in the mail. The active ingredient is Ketomine.
It was a miracle cream! Stopped joint pain almost immediately.
I got kicked out of pain Mgmt due to my herbal medicine choice and I never thought to talk to my family doctor about the cream. He's retired now.
Might be worth the conversation with my new doctor.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

So is it as simple as dropping off a resume at hospitals and large manufacturing facilities? Or approaching ECs about estimating and such? Or a GC about PM? 

Ideally whatever contractor I’m working for would take a chance on me. But the guys I’m working for now are very small, and being union ECs Change all the time. 

I spoke to the LU president but he wasn’t very helpful, except to say that most of the control work is out of state, so most local guys wouldn’t benefit from that sort of training. 

It’s not like I want to quit today, but the pain is getting worse and moving to new joints all the time. Really can’t afford time off, or a long reduction in income at the present.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear your suffering like this. While I don't have anything wrong per se, I do suffer from the everyday aches and pains of doing this for over 20 years. Nothing like most of you describe though.

What about something at the union hall? Some type of administrative position? Try any of the unions. Seems to me they should be able to come up with something or point you in the right direction.

Thought about applying at a trade school as an instructor? (I think that may have been mentioned...)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TJB, May God be with you and hang in there man.


----------

